# age to spay?



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

This has been discussed before, but I am looking on opinions as to when would be the best time to spay my lab. She is in the middle of her first heat cycle now. I have no plans on breeding so spaying seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Males, I say wait till they have there size and muscle mass before you snip em.

Females, they don't rely on getting their muscle mass and size from testosterone, so I say get the oven removed as soon as she's out of heat.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Tex, hey aren't you suppose to be stuffing birds, not playing on the internet?  
I have a nice wigdeon I need to get up to you.....


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is an article that talks about the best age to spay.

http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

I spayed my female lab at just over 1 year.

Mark


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Thanks Tex, hey aren't you suppose to be stuffing birds, not playing on the internet?
> I have a nice wigdeon I need to get up to you.....


Well, gitter on up here then!


----------

